# Ugh



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

So its been 27 days today that I started this hatch and nothing so far. Ducks and turkeys. I'm sick of waiting. Will see any tomorrow? I candel a few and they had development. o m g ugh 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i would not have the patience


----------

